# Nie



## Zelda247 (Jul 6, 2014)

We have rented a property here in Spain for a year but don't intend to live here permanently, we had to apply for an NIE to get the internet organised for the apartment but apparently it runs out in 3 months, can anyone advise on what we need to do then, do we need to renew it? how do we do it etc?

Very many thanks
Zelda


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Zelda247 said:


> We have rented a property here in Spain for a year but don't intend to live here permanently, we had to apply for an NIE to get the internet organised for the apartment but apparently it runs out in 3 months, can anyone advise on what we need to do then, do we need to renew it? how do we do it etc?
> 
> Very many thanks
> Zelda


:welcome:

the number is for life - so unless you need a NIE certificate for something after the 3 months is up, you needn't worry about it 


however.... if you're staying here for more than those 3 months you need to register as resident anyway - then you get a green card/cert - that will have the same NIE on it & doesn't need renewing


----------



## Zelda247 (Jul 6, 2014)

That's the thing we are not going to be resident just coming over and back so still confused?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Zelda247 said:


> That's the thing we are not going to be resident just coming over and back so still confused?



there are two kinds of 'being resident'

the first is when Spain decides that you are - that is if you are here 90 days/3 months consecutively

at that point Spain expects you to register as resident


the other is 'tax resident' - that happens if you spend 182+ days in a calendar year in Spain - the days don't have to be consecutive - it is cumulative days


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Zelda247 said:


> We have rented a property here in Spain for a year but don't intend to live here permanently, we had to apply for an NIE to get the internet organised for the apartment but apparently it runs out in 3 months, can anyone advise on what we need to do then, do we need to renew it? how do we do it etc?
> 
> Very many thanks
> Zelda


Where would you say that your 'main' home is? Do you have a property back in UK and is it empty ready for your return?

If this (Spain) is your only home or if you have rented out your property in UK, then Spain is probably your true home as far as the tax authorities are concerned.

Otherwise, as Xabiachica says.

Best look into this carefully.


----------



## Zelda247 (Jul 6, 2014)

Main home in UK and tax resident there, going back now and will be back to Spain sometime in Nov (other friends and family using the apartment in the meantime) as I said the issue is our NIE will have expired at end of August and don't know what


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Zelda247 said:


> Main home in UK and tax resident there, going back now and will be back to Spain sometime in Nov (other friends and family using the apartment in the meantime) as I said the issue is our NIE will have expired at end of August and don't know what


the NIE - the actual number - won't expire until you do

it's just the bit of paper that does.

don't worry about it - forget about it - if you need to show a NIE cert for anything _then _get a new one then - not before


----------



## Zelda247 (Jul 6, 2014)

Are you sure that's o.k. its just people seems to be really stressed about the Spanish being very anti-Brits being in Spain etc I am just afraid I will end up in trouble for not being registered properly.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Zelda247 said:


> Are you sure that's o.k. its just people seems to be really stressed about the Spanish being very anti-Brits being in Spain etc I am just afraid I will end up in trouble for not being registered properly.


absolutely. 100% positive


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Zelda247 said:


> Are you sure that's o.k. its just people seems to be really stressed about the Spanish being very anti-Brits being in Spain etc I am just afraid I will end up in trouble for not being registered properly.



In my experience, this is SOooo untrue!

Provided you don't spend more than 90 days (in one chunk) in Spain and less than 183 days per calendar year, then you don't need to register. 

As Xabiachica says, your NIE (the actual number) is for life - the piece of paper needs renewing after 90 days but ONLY if you have a need to show it.


Chill, you're in Spain ...


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Zelda247 said:


> its just people seems to be really stressed about the Spanish being very anti-Brits being in Spain etc


Not sure where you're coming from on this. You do realise the Spanish rules about NIE numbers and resident certificates apply to people from every other EU country as well as Britain, don't you? And much more stringent ones apply to people coming from outside the EU.


----------

